# This hedgie owner needs a talking to...



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

So tonight I was showing my fiance the link from youtube that was posted earlier about the little hedgie Penny getting her nails clipped. Well while we were on youtube, I started looking on the side bar at the other hedgehog home videos...and came across one owner that I would like to say a few choice words to.

He is completely mistreating his hedgie in the videos....exposing him to loud noises just to see him jump and roll into a ball...all for kicks and giggles. He does this with all different sounds. The link I posted below is a machine gun going off!! And even worse...he put a toliet paper tube on the little guys head so he couldn't roll into a ball if needed. The little guy was shaking!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgg-2UCI ... re=channel

In another video, he placed a sock on the couch and let his hedgie burrow into it. Any hedgie owner would know that socks are not good things to burrow in because it is hard to get them out. Well instead of carefully helping his hedgie out, he picks the sock up by the free end and suspends the hedgie over the couch and shakes the sock until the hedgehog FALLS OUT!!! OMG.






These are just horrible to me. I feel so bad for this poor little guy.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

*sigh* Dumb pet owners.
I flagged both videos as 'Animal Abuse'


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for doing that! I didn't even know that was an option but then again, I don't even have a youtube account either. I was trying to figure out how I could do something about it.

That poor little hedgie. 
It makes me sad.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I also flagged the videos


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is disgusting he would do that to a hedgie! It makes me mad that people like that are able to own animals.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG, thank God for people like you guys who reported the videos. That is just awful!!!!! That poor little thing. That guy should be arrested!!! :evil:


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Awh, don't go bashing on ConalCochran like that. I've spoke to him a few times about him and his hedgehog (why I subscribed to him), and he takes care of it. I wouldn't go into panic just by your opinion.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen those two videos before, and absolutely hated them. >< 
He definitely needs to be talked to, whether he takes care of the hedgehog or not. He shouldn't be dropping it or purposely scaring the poor little guy.  That's sad!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

itbrti said:


> Awh, don't go bashing on ConalCochran like that. I've spoke to him a few times about him and his hedgehog (why I subscribed to him), and he takes care of it. I wouldn't go into panic just by your opinion.


Opinion or not...when I see something like that. I see a hedgehog being abused for the enjoyment of his owner and for all of the other youtube viewers.

Actions speak louder than words and the only hedgehog videos posted by him were of him doing mean and abusive things to his hedgehog. There were no cute cuddly videos of his hedgehog which speaks loudly to me.

For example....if I were to leave one of those cloth laundry baskets lying on the floor on its side and a dog or puppy wandered in and was taking a nap. The nice and responsible thing to do would be to reach inside and help the puppy out. The mean and abusive thing to do would be to pick the bag up and turn it over, dumping the puppy on the floor. And even worse of me would be to film it and put it on youtube!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I often worry about the mental stability of people who post videos of themselves doing stupid things to animals (this is the same moron that posted one where he scared his hedgie with farts - what is he, 12 years old? :roll: ) to me it begs the question: what does he do when he's NOT being recorded?


----------

